# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  Film hot Elysium-Ky Nguyen

## vietglobal

Kỷ Nguyên Elysium​
Elysium



​


THÔNG TIN PHIM:​


```
Diễn Viên: Matt Damon, Jodie Foster, Sharlto Copley, Alice Braga, Diego Luna, Wagner Moura, William Fichtner, Brandon Auret[/SIZE]
 Đạo Diễn: Neill Blomkamp
 Thể Loại: Phiêu Lưu - Hành Động, Viễn Tưởng
 Quốc Gia: Mỹ
 IMDB: 6.8
 Thời Lượng: 109 phút
 Năm Phát Hành: 2013
```





NỘI DUNG:​Elysium một bộ phim hay lấy bối cảnh vào năm 2154, xem phim Elysium khán giả được biết răng nhân loại bị chia làm hai nửa. Những người cực kỳ giàu có được đưa lên sống tại trạm vũ trụ Elysium, nơi có điều kiện sống tốt với công nghệ tối tân nhất. Không có bệnh dịch, nghèo đói hay chiến tranh ở đây, tất cả chỉ đơn thuần là sự hưởng thụ. Còn ở dưới mặt đất là cảnh hoàn toàn đối nghịch. Nơi đó chỉ có những con người nghèo đói, bệnh tật đầy mình. Họ sống trong bầu không khí ô nhiễm của nhiều đống đổ nát hay các bãi rác thải khổng lồ. Do đó, người dưới Trái Đất không ngừng tìm cách để lên được Elysium. Max (Matt Damon) nhận nhiệm vụ cực kì khó khăn này, nếu nóa thành công thì có thể cứu được cuộc đời anh và công bằng cho những người bần cùng ở dưới Trái Đất.



```
Xem online:
```



```
 
 [replacer_a]
 


 Download: 
 [replacer_a][SIZE=2]
```

----------

